# Thanksgiving Travel To San Diego (directions)



## jlbabb28 (Feb 27, 2006)

Ok the Family and I are heading to San Diego for the long T-giving weekend. We will be staying at Campland in San Diego, while in the area we will be visiting Lego Land as well as Sea World, but that is beside the point.

My concern is driving I know the area well but this weekend I want to avoid as much traffic as I can.
Here are the options on travel routes I was thinking and I need your opinions as what is the best route.

1. keep on I5 all the way.
2. I5 to 210 then over to the 15
3. Go over Tehachapi and hit the 395 or the 15 and go that route.
4. or take some good advice from fellow Outbackers and see what you all have to say.

Keep in mind I am not really looking for the quick route but the route that will be more Travel Trailer friendly.

Thanks in advance for your Help.

Jeff


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

If no one gives you the answer by next tues that is helpfull, pm me. My sister in law lives in San Diego and I can call and ask her for her opinions.

John


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Well, if you go all the way out to the 15 south it will take you even longer than being stuck in LA traffic.

I would suggest a more direct route that bypasses downtown, such as:

* 5 south to the 405 south, which connects back to the 5 again in the southern part of our metropolis.

* 5 south to 210 east to 605 south to 405 south to 5 south. This route will bypass both downtown and west LA which can also be slow.

Either route is fine for the Outback. Just expect to be stuck in some traffic, bring some good CD's, and relax. Also, if it's possible to hit the area at about 5AM you can roll right through at 70mph (not that I reccomend that







).


----------



## jlbabb28 (Feb 27, 2006)

Thanks Jim a few questions on the 5 to 405 route what about air port traffic around the 405?

Then the 210 I was worried about the Pasadena area traffic?

I already know I am going to have some traffic but I was just trying to decide if one was better or worse thatn the other. If it was you what way would you go?

Jeff


----------



## aceguy (Oct 19, 2005)

I live right by the 210-15 inter-change and I would avoid going that route. Also, do not take the 395-15 route because there is all kinds of construction on the 15 up near victorville and serious delays there.

I would lean towards just taking the 5 all the way south into San Diego. That way you don't need to worry about freeway inter-changes and switching freeways.... The less lane changing the better with a trailer...

Hope this helps your decision.

Sincerely,

Mark


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

There really isn't any noticible airport created traffic jams as the freeway is very wide there, and the airport off ramps are also good. But still, yes it's a busy area, along with west LA to the north of that.

My first choice would be the 5-210-605-405-5 route. It takes you on a little diverted course around some of the busier areas like those just mentioned. You'll also drive right by my house as you come down the 605 through the Cerritos area. Be sure to honk









Good Luck!


----------



## jlbabb28 (Feb 27, 2006)

Thnaks Mark Jim and John I have made up my mind on what route to take.

Got two new DVD's for the girls and just take our time and have fun.

Jeff


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

We're going to Legoland this weekend with the our 7 & 4 year old girls beginning with "K" too. Just leaving the 28BHS behind. Should be fun. Enjoy


----------



## jlbabb28 (Feb 27, 2006)

Jim we are learning we have a lot in common. Have you been there before how is it?

Jeff


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

We're first timers too, but the talk is mostly positive. My BIL went last weekend with his kids and they really enjoyed it. But they're big Lego lovers! He said you can buy Legos and specialty parts by the pound for really cheap. So they got bags of different things to add to the collection. Have a great time


----------



## Beerman (Nov 14, 2005)

I took my family this year. It's a great park. Jeff, there is RV parking right up front by the entrance. I think you pay a little more but I did notice how close it was. I thought it would be great if ever I did tow the TT down, I could have lunch and even have my kids take naps if needed. It literally was right outside the entrance. The 4D movie is really cool is watch. The park is really cool, even for us big kids. Everything is really interactive. For the kids to be able to ride all the rides they must be 48 inches or taller. There is still quite a bit for the smaller kids to ride. My boy was 42" and he had a great time. Look for coupons to get the ticket prices cheaper.


----------



## jlbabb28 (Feb 27, 2006)

My oldest dd said dad do thik it's really safe to ride those rides being made out of legos. Got a good laugh out of it. Well I will stick to the picture posting rule when I get back. Beerman thanks for that info too sounds like it might be the way to go. We will be there Thanksgiving day so I am hoping for alight crowd unless everyone has the same idea as us.

Jeff


----------



## louvel1 (Jun 9, 2006)

jlbabb, why did you choose campland? And I would go the 5 all the way. 405 is tretorous from the 101 interchange all the way to past LAX.


----------



## jlbabb28 (Feb 27, 2006)

Well it got very high reviews from several friends of ours. Plus it is close to Mission Bay and very close to Sea World where we will be spending several days. Why is there something I should know?

Jeff


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

louvel1 said:


> jlbabb, why did you choose campland? And I would go the 5 all the way. 405 is tretorous from the 101 interchange all the way to past LAX.


I don't know which would be more treterous, the 405/101 interchange or the Grapevine...yikes!








We take the 405 home all the time, not such a big deal really


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Thanksgiving Travel To San Diego (directions), Calling Southern Cali People for assistance


Drive west until you see water and turn left.









Sorry, couldn't resist.

I do hope you have a great time!

Mark


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

I agree with Jim the 210-605 route is a little longer but much easier with a trailer than staying in the 5.The interchange around Commerce is a white knuckler because it's five lanes and you have to get into one of the left two middle lanes to stay on the 5. Plus that area is always congested. I take 134-210-605-5 when I have to get my service done, it's a little longer mile wise but saves me 1/2 to an hour driving.

Jim I thought the speed limit in CA with a trailer was 55??


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

Take the most direct route while making sure to drive down from 1am to 5am.

That should solve all of your traffic congestion concerns.









I'm not joking either. I'm in So Cal and I know that this timing thing is the best way to avoid traffic problems that are found in abundance in my area.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

ED_RN said:


> Jim I thought the speed limit in CA with a trailer was 55??


Yes it is, and that's exactly what you should do


----------



## jlbabb28 (Feb 27, 2006)

OK Jim I am going to be going by your house it seems likley around 3-4 pm. now since I am taking the trouble to go by and honk I would expect you to be on the edge of the freeway holding a sign or something for us. 

Jeff


----------



## bassplunker (Dec 2, 2003)

All this talk about traffic reminds me of one of the reasons I moved out of the Orange/LA county area







. As for Legoland, make sure your kids do the driving course and the waverunner ride. Also, go over to the water park and take turns shooting the people going by in the pirate ships with the water cannons. It's a blast!! Palm Springs today, 81 degrees.


----------

